# Circuit Boards Material Costs



## Evan2468WDWA (Jun 22, 2014)

I took information from this website and page 72 of this pdf, and used it to compile the table below. A little disclaimer, I'm not sure how accurate or complete the information is.

View attachment Costs of Materials In Ewaste.xlsx
View attachment Costs of Materials In Ewaste.pdf


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 22, 2014)

Using the 3rd column, "grams per ton of circuit boards", I calculated the $ per pound of the total Au, Ag, Pt, and Pd and, at today's spot prices, it comes to $18/pound. Assuming real average board yields, I think that is total BS.


----------



## Evan2468WDWA (Jun 22, 2014)

goldsilverpro said:


> Using the 3rd column, "grams per ton of circuit boards", I calculated the $ per pound of the total Au, Ag, Pt, and Pd and, at today's spot prices, it comes to $18/pound. Assuming real average board yields, I think that is total BS.


I guess the pdf I used is unreliable. Good to know. Thank you.


----------



## eastky (Jun 22, 2014)

Evan really everything you read on yields and precious metal content is unreliable. If you read a lot of the information on
this forum you will find what you need to be looking for. 

Its kind of a catch 22 thing. You either study this forum and find the gems and bits and pieces. You can do all the reading on studies that have been done on metal recovery from circuit boards. Thinking that there is a ton of precious metal in circuit boards. Spend the money on junk because you researched metals from circuit boards study reports. 

Find those gems on the forum and spend your time seeking out those parts and if you are patient you will be successful
on recovering the precious metals.

I haven't started recovering any thing yet. I just read and study the forum. I collect parts and pieces that I know will
produce the results I want. I haven't asked any questions because I am being patient. One thing the forum and the members have taught me. The gold will still be there don't rush. 

Thanks to GSP I have changed my way of thinking on what to collect and what to pass on. Thank you GSP


----------



## necromancer (Jun 22, 2014)

and good thing there are those with great experience that can see the trees through the forest.

i was looking at some of those numbers and said to myself "No Way" it's true & i have seen my share of smelter settlements.

guess this was gathered originally by a seller ?? and there is always a little truth in every lie !!


----------



## Evan2468WDWA (Jun 23, 2014)

Good advice eastky. I guess I'll just stick with GRF resources for now.


----------



## butcher (Jun 23, 2014)

The forum really is a great place to learn from, after learning from the forum, you will begin see a lot of misinformation, missing information, and just plain wrong, in many other sources, even some sources you would not expect to be wrong like college chemistry books...


----------



## pgms4me (Jun 23, 2014)

Butcher, I would love to hear of a few examples of misinformation in college chemistry books. It would be very useful to me... Thanks for all you do here.


----------



## butcher (Jun 24, 2014)

Many chemistry books will give general information, on different topics many times of some of the topics we deal with, the authors of those books gather information from other sources (for example the author is not a gold refiner), and knows very little to nothing about refining, (although he may understand much of the chemistry involved), in this gathering of information he can get some things wrong, although his intention is not to teach you refining of gold but maybe to give you the gist of the subject...

I do not have any specific examples at this time (although I see them often).

I have seen even good books like C.W. Ammen's recovery and refining of precious metals (geared more towards mining) that had mistakes or just plain misinformation, although in general the book is a good source of information.
Without learning from the forum I would not have known or seen these, when I read from these books....
,
You cannot always believe everything you read or see in a video, just because it is written in a book does not always make it true or accurate.


----------

